# Work opportunity for Australians only :D



## kanguru (May 30, 2009)

Looking for Australians that live in Australia who needs works, leave message or contact me by sending a private email, include your email if you want me to contact you.

 



Note*: I will check messages regularly.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Unless you specify the exact details of this "job" I will be deleting the post as spam. ie. Company name, experience required, nature of the job, salary etc.


----------

